# General > Birdwatching >  Killer Skua at Castletown

## bod1403

Observed a Skua catching a smaller gull & forcing it into the sea. After a struggle the gull died & it became tea for the Skua. Bit gruesome to watch but fascinating.

----------


## sweatysock

Nature red in tooth and claw. However, Suffolk may steal the prize (or Crown Jewels) for sheer nastiness!
http://www.suffolkgazette.com/news/seagull-testicle/

----------


## bod1403

owwwww! Bet that hurt

----------

